# If you had a choice.......



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

If you had a choice between living in Florida or California which would you choose? Fl is the north part, Ca is the south part. 
Ca is 'home' for both of us but oh the dog laws are looking really bad there and the state is broke. My friends there would be 2-3 hours north of me
Fl...I would have liked further south but I love Florida. My friends there would be about the same distance as in Ca
Both are a promotion
Arrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhh what to do?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm a California girl. I'd go back for the weather alone.
But I've never been to Florida. 
And I don't know anything about dog laws.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What does that pit of your stomach feeling tell you? Whatever the answer to that question, that's the place you should be.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Stay away from traffic, smog and earthquakes...hurricanes and humidity are the way to go


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How do you deal with humidity Jan? that would be my caution with FLA. Of course I have so romanticized the idea of moving to sunny CA someday...not sure i can be un biased. The bad economy in CA may make it easier to buy a home? Which place has more forum members in close proximity?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm in South FL. We considered going to north fl (we have to make up our minds in a few years) , there are a few AF bases there. It's quiet and relaxed. Fla's taxes are more forgiving, same as TX. I'm pretty sure it's a whole lot cheaper to live in Fl. I know there are tons of decent Havanese breeders in Fl.
What town?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> How do you deal with humidity Jan? that would be my caution with FLA. Of course I have so romanticized the idea of moving to sunny CA someday...not sure i can be un biased. The bad economy in CA may make it easier to buy a home? Which place has more forum members in close proximity?


You think of Texas as a dry dusty place but the humidity here on the Gulf runs about 20% HIGHER than where we'd go in Florida


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> I'm in South FL. We considered going to north fl (we have to make up our minds in a few years) , there are a few AF bases there. It's quiet and relaxed. Fla's taxes are more forgiving, same as TX. I'm pretty sure it's a whole lot cheaper to live in Fl. I know there are tons of decent Havanese breeders in Fl.
> What town?


Jax unless we go further south and he commutes


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> What does that pit of your stomach feeling tell you? Whatever the answer to that question, that's the place you should be.


The pit of my stomach is telling me to get off my butt and go meet my gf for breakfast and a whole lot of shopping cause she and I are both 'in a mood'. LOL I have 10 minutes to get there.....except she runs late like I do


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Jan-
Jax is huge. You should have anything and everything you need there. I was thinking Panama City or something. The city skyline is about 10 times the size of Tampa's!!
I'd definitely vote for Jax if you want to get much more house for the $$$$. With the way the market is now, you could probably get the deal of a lifetime. I really wouldn't mind moving there myself.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Perugina said:


> Stay away from traffic, smog and earthquakes...hurricanes and humidity are the way to go


You forgot to mention fires & mudslides. CA definitely has more natural disasters.

FL for sure: you'll deal with less types of natural disasters plus none of those crazy dog laws Ca has.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Without a doubt, California. I think that is the answer of most people as look at the difference in cost of living too. We have made that choice as my DH had a job offer from FSU. Northern Florida is a lot different than Southern.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I would say check the current and pending dog laws in FL before you make up your mind. They've been a pretty busy state in recent years where dog laws are concerned. Not sure what's passed and what hasn't, but it's worth looking in to.

I'm a SoCal native. I don't think I could handle the weather anywhere else!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Come to Dallas! Its less humid than down south! :becky:

:decision: I think I would pick CA despite all the natural disasters. There seems like there is always something to do or go see there. I suppose it depends on your lifestyle and your considerations. Good luck!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I've never been to So cal, but I've heard it's gorgeous. I know nothing about CA whatsoever.
I can tell you that as far as Fla., South is more expensive than North. The housing allowance the military gives to live in Tampa is almost twice as much as north FL., even more than DC if you can believe that.
Know anything about San Antonio TX? I may have to ask about that later on.

Not sure if you're into Disney- that's not too too far, plus you're close to GA for those playdates with the other forum havs.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Beth, I love San Antonio!! I lived there for 6 months after college. The weather was really nice although a bit more humid than Dallas, where it tends to be dryer. Beautiful hills and mature trees. Lackland sp? is there. The cost of living is really good for city living. There is always something to do and some nice getaways to wine country, or to Austin are not far. and Dallas is a few hours away! 
I hated my job, missed my family and my friends, and didn't have the social life I had before so I moved back. I love to visit for a nice mini vacation.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jan, I am probably prejudiced but I would pick Florida. CA is a rat race (lived in Oakland for four years and visited LA & San Diego during that time). Earthquakes scare me to death ~ hurricanes I can handle! Plus, I'm only an hour and a half from JAX! My brother lives there and he wants to move back here to south GA but his wife says "forget it!"
You still get winter ~ just not really cold ones. Maybe it is a lot like where you are in Texas concerning climate. I can't believe your humidity is higher than here, though! It has been in the mid-nineties for a week now, too. Wait a minute :doh: I'm supposed to be *encouraging* you to come here......lol


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

forgot to mention there is no state tax in FL and the housing is way cheaper than CA


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Elizabeth!!!
I kinda have a good vibe about it. Yeah, it would be Lackland AFB.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Born and raised in NY but I'm a Cali girl at heart. Can't take the humidity in FL. When my parents got married, they were supposed to go to CA (for work) but my Mom chickened out. So, I really should have been a California girl.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tough choice. Florida has humidity and alligators. California has too many nanny laws and is bankrupt. All in all, I'd pick Idaho or Washington or Colorado just because they are beautiful areas.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Born in Los Angeles and lived in So Cal all my life. Never been affected by fires or earthquakes. The weather is perfect here. Houses are cheapER now.
Have many friends in Florida and the hurricanes are much more frequent than any earthquake. The humidity, LARGE bugs, and alligators would keep me away from Florida but the taxes in CA are high.
Also, it depends on where in CA.
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Homes are getting reasonable in Southern Cal...*

The economy is a little rough, and the schools and social programs are having it rough...

But the weather here cannot be beat. As much as I miss the Green of Virginia, the sweet people in St. Louis, and the ambience of Italy (where I have lived), it is the ocean and the weather that keeps me in Redondo Beach.

I like that it is not humid too.

Lots of neezers here...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

For no personal reasons whatsoever, between the two, if I were given a choice, it would be FL. The hurricanes are a huge thing to me but lesser of the evils (weather disasters, cost of living, smog, traffic). Now San Antonio, TX....love it, love it. But only have been there to visit. Good luck in your decision. Choices can drive you nuts but it beats having things mandated.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Just for the record guys, alligators are an extremely minimal problem-I've lived here 28 years and haven't crossed paths with one once. Sharks in the gulf freak me out way more (have I seen one-no, but I'm convinced I will eventually). Also, the hurricanes were pretty much non existent here until 2005. That year was the pits. Before that, the last one I remembered was in 1984 or so, and it rained and rained and the power was out for a couple of days.
Now humidity-yeah, that's definitely here about 9 months of the year .


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

:thumb:*California all the way! I can't take the humitidy of the south. My brother lived in Long Beach, CA and I loved it there. Nice breeze from the ocean. I should've been a California girl too. My dad was in the army when Mom got pregnant with me out there. They came home before I was born....durn them anyhow! For some reason, when we land in LA, I always tell DH, "I'm home", but that was happier times when my brother was still alive. We've been back since and I still love it! I love Santa Barbara, but I can't afford it there!*


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> I'm in South FL. We considered going to north fl (we have to make up our minds in a few years) , there are a few AF bases there. It's quiet and relaxed. Fla's taxes are more forgiving, same as TX. I'm pretty sure it's a whole lot cheaper to live in Fl. I know there are tons of decent Havanese breeders in Fl.
> What town?


Your taxes are forgiving? Ours are insane here. It's 350.00 a month in property tax and we have a big mailbox down the street that's a bunch of tiny little boxes where they have to shove and bend your mail to get it in there. They don't know what street lights are so I don't know what the heck we're paying for other than 3 million in landscaping for the college. I think the house prices are a bit more in Jax than they are here from what I've seen on the net but I won't know that until I actually go there.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> How do you deal with humidity Jan? that would be my caution with FLA. Of course I have so romanticized the idea of moving to sunny CA someday...not sure i can be un biased. The bad economy in CA may make it easier to buy a home? Which place has more forum members in close proximity?


The area we'd go to they're tearing down tracts of houses that are almost fully finished building. They can't sell them so they stopped building and took a wrecking ball to them. Weird! Both places have great breeders and hav owners


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Jan-
> Jax is huge. You should have anything and everything you need there. I was thinking Panama City or something. The city skyline is about 10 times the size of Tampa's!!
> I'd definitely vote for Jax if you want to get much more house for the $$$$. With the way the market is now, you could probably get the deal of a lifetime. I really wouldn't mind moving there myself.


Beth, I see you're in So Fl. Now that I'm really familiar with (except the Naples area) and used to be down there about 5 times a year but have only spent short periods of time in Jax. Most of my time was spent on the same piece of land that the Fountain Bleu (sp?) is on but north of it so the ocean air cut the humidity. I had the windows open down there and flew home and got hit in the face with the humidity here. I'm guessing Jax is less humid? I pulled up a map of it and it's bridges EVERYTHERE there! I almost flew off the bridge between Long Beach and San Pedro (Ca) and have had a 'thing' about them since.
Do you know if Jax gets ice warnings in the winter?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My cousin and his wife moved to Florida a couple of years ago and they LOVE it. Both grew up in Illinois and now they live near the beach. They are in heaven with all the sunshine and beaches. They do see alligators though......
California has wonderful weather and lots to do, especially Southern CA. If we had our pick of north or south we'd pick south in a heartbeat. I lived near San Diego for a year and loved it. We like Thousand Oaks and Valencia too. Unfortunately work keeps us where we are for a few more years.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Very rarely is their ice - most years not. With it being on the water it keeps it warmer.
You should try to look at it from Google Earth. The beaches are really nice, too!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mimismom said:


> Come to Dallas! Its less humid than down south! :becky:
> 
> :decision: I think I would pick CA despite all the natural disasters. There seems like there is always something to do or go see there. I suppose it depends on your lifestyle and your considerations. Good luck!


Dallas is toooooooooo cold in the winter!! You guys have tornados and snow! You're right, there is always something to do in Ca but we'd be far south so we'd have to do a lot of driving.....but then again in Fl we'd be far north.
Ugh..first no job then 2 offers, one on each coast


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> My cousin and his wife moved to Florida a couple of years ago and they LOVE it. Both grew up in Illinois and now they live near the beach. They are in heaven with all the sunshine and beaches. They do see alligators though......
> California has wonderful weather and lots to do, especially Southern CA. If we had our pick of north or south we'd pick south in a heartbeat. I lived near San Diego for a year and loved it. We like Thousand Oaks and Valencia too. Unfortunately work keeps us where we are for a few more years.


C'mon back to Sa Diego Susan!

Jan, sounds like you can't lose. Good luck on your decision. When do you have to make up your mind?
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Very rarely is their ice - most years not. With it being on the water it keeps it warmer.
> You should try to look at it from Google Earth. The beaches are really nice, too!


Oh now I'm really confused! I downloaded Google Earth and looked at Jax and Jax Beach. It looks like Jax Beach is almost an island with water all around it. Then I looked up my house and they have me at the wrong address and they caught us as we were landscaping and it looks like heck


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> C'mon back to Sa Diego Susan!
> 
> Jan, sounds like you can't lose. Good luck on your decision. When do you have to make up your mind?
> Carole


All I know is 'soon' but 'soon' with the gov't could be a month they go so slow


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Very rarely is their ice - most years not. With it being on the water it keeps it warmer.
> You should try to look at it from Google Earth. The beaches are really nice, too!


It looks like ALL of the Jax area is water! I know what So Ca is all about since we lived there most of our lives but don't know about Jax. I should just get on a plane and go there.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How did you miss the quakes Carole? I rode out 3 7's while there and right before we left we were having at least one quake a month. Quakes used to be fun until the news kept saying that it could be a foreshock and look out the big one was coming. We had gators in a canal down the street here. Animal control went out and decided to just leave them alone and they'd go away......until they got too close to kids, then they tried to find them. We have the big bugs here too. The killer bees, kissing bugs (nasty nasty little thing), fire ants, scorpions in new construction areas, and roaches that make a huge crunch if you're brave enough to step on one.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Also, the hurricanes were pretty much non existent here until 2005. That year was the pits. Before that, the last one I remembered was in 1984 or so, and it rained and rained and the power was out for a couple of days.
> Now humidity-yeah, that's definitely here about 9 months of the year .


I remember Andrew in 92. It hit around Homestead, right below my Dad. Then it aimed at us when we lived in New Orleans after the base he worked at in Ca closed. I think our house was 3 or 4 months old and my husband said he was going to stay and protect it.....as I shoved him into the car 
We went down to my Dad's after we got done running from Andrew and the destruction was amazing. I think I have pictures of it somewhere. He lived in a condo on the beach and luckily he was on the street side and not water side. All the condos on the water side were trashed where the water went in the front windows and out the brick walls.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh goodness Jan----what a decision to make. Both places sound equally beautiful,exciting and scary to me!

I was in Orlando once and I have never been to Calif.but would like to one day. Ever since I was young,I wanted to visit Calif. and walk in front of the Chinese theatre. I want to put my feet in John Wayne's. Silly huh?


----------



## LaV (Jan 9, 2009)

You definitely have a challenging decision … do you like to walk with you dogs along the beach, attend the theaters, visit museums, the zoo, the Wild Animal Park, take courses from the numerous Junior Colleges, State Universities or Universities, attend various art festivals and sport activities, experience a high quality public school system along with the great weather. There is also dining and the nightlife and a definite influence from the Military and Hollywood.

Of course other considerations are the cost of living which is impacted by the housing costs/rentals; property, auto, city and state taxes, utility costs, crime rates, medical services, etc, 

The rocking and rolling in San Diego has never been significant, however, evacuating as the neighborhood trees and houses were burning was devastating (400 houses were lost in Rancho Bernardo, (North end of San Diego)

Best of luck with deciding which community is a better fit for your life style, comfort zone and quality of life…..


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

No Julie, it's not silly at all! Even the people who live in Ca go there and see the stars in the sidewalks and take everything in.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LaV said:


> You definitely have a challenging decision &#8230; do you like to walk with you dogs along the beach, attend the theaters, visit museums, the zoo, the Wild Animal Park, take courses from the numerous Junior Colleges, State Universities or Universities, attend various art festivals and sport activities, experience a high quality public school system along with the great weather. There is also dining and the nightlife and a definite influence from the Military and Hollywood.
> 
> Of course other considerations are the cost of living which is impacted by the housing costs/rentals; property, auto, city and state taxes, utility costs, crime rates, medical services, etc,
> 
> ...


Thanks Shelly. I think my heart is in Florida but family and friends I've had for 30-40 years are in Ca. but are 2-3 hours north of where we'd be. I remember watching your fire. My gosh it was horrible. We had a bad fire when I was around maybe 20 or 21. I lived at the base of the foothills and the fire dept didn't check the weather report and set a backfire. Then we got Santa Ana winds and the fire went across the mountain in 6 minutes and burned from Glendora to Pasadena. I woke up in the middle of the night with the house full of smoke and ran outside and couldn't see anything because the smoke was so dense. I called the fire dept and they said the fire was moving so fast that they didn't even know where it was but if the smoke was that bad to get out. There was ONE house left standing and it was right above me and had tons and tons of iceplant around the house that stopped the fire from getting them. I think that plant should be mandatory!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow Jan, I had no idea about taxes in TX. I was talking about no state tax, anything else I'm clueless about there. As far as hurricanes, this coast for the most part has been spared while the southeast gets hammered. We saw nothing of Andrew. But like I said, in 2005 there were a few smaller ones and it was a pain in the butt. Unless you are on a golf course and live behind a body of water, you won't have to worry about gators. They can get big and menacing, but I've only seen them up close at the zoo. I don't recall hearing about any ice in winter there, but every long now and again a freak thing happens and it gets really cold here for a night or two. I'd be fine there, but this state has been my normal for soo long I really know nothing else.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Are you down by Naples Beth? House prices fell sooooo much there which is a shame for owners but great for a buyer. I've had dreams of going from grocery store to grocery store and seeing item names written in English. People don't believe me when I tell them we have one grocery chain here. Most of their food is from Mexico. Even the new stove I bought has Spanish and English on the dials! The Spanish is in larger letters and you should see me try to figure out how to use the oven. It's a 5 burner stove and the oven is run by a panel on top of the stove. I'm not a rocket scientist.....or a cook so that 5th dial should be the oven LOL


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm in Tampa. I know that farther south (Naples/Ft.Myers) has fallen terribly. I have an uncle in Ft Myers who lost his behind on his house. Naples is absolutely beautiful and charming. When I worked my boss was from there and she was always telling me how much she loved it and missed it. But WOW woman, that would be the commute from heck!!!
Naples to Jax??


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish I had to make that decision. My DD has lived in Florida, California and many other states. She would choose California every time, it has its own set of laws. Anywhere near the ocean is for me. Jacksonville is fine but go a little further north to check out Amelia Island and Fernandina Beach. A friend and I are going down in a few weeks to look at homes there for a joint venture. I love the quiet beach life. Lived around a big city all my life so I want to get away from all the crime and fast pace.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sandi, Fernandina is a great beach ~ everyone from my area goes there!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> I'm in Tampa. I know that farther south (Naples/Ft.Myers) has fallen terribly. I have an uncle in Ft Myers who lost his behind on his house. Naples is absolutely beautiful and charming. When I worked my boss was from there and she was always telling me how much she loved it and missed it. But WOW woman, that would be the commute from heck!!!
> Naples to Jax??


That's his problem ound: Nah, I'm teasing but still, where we have lived has been for his career. After 20 years it gets a little old and being stuck in Corpus for 13 loooooooong years doesn't exactly put me in a great mood, although the thought of moving does 
Tampa is so beautiful and that's what I was aiming for but wound up with Jax. You even have my favorite......a casino!! You'd know where to find me 
I've never been to Naples although I've been all over the rest of the state. Moving there would be like living in Corpus though....in the middle of nowhere BUT there would be grocery stores and more than one chain. I wonder if there's a Tony Roma's in Jax? I'll have to look. We've lost all of our good restaurants here and for goodness sakes my cooking isn't exactly 5 star....or 3 star


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I love the quiet beach life. Lived around a big city all my life so I want to get away from all the crime and fast pace.


I've had the quiet beach life for 13 years. I want to be around towns and restaurants and grocery stores and things to do....and dog shows! Once you leave Corpus you're in the middle of nowhere for hours. To show you how boring this place is, I just turned my odometer over to 60,000 and the only reason it's the high is because hubby took it to Houston and New Orleans a few times.......and my SUV is 10 years old! I can't even turn the darn thing in because it has such low mileage on it. Then again I like it so I guess it all works out. People that drive down here ask for directions and I can't even tell them what number freeway to take. I always fly out of here. I could tell you what freeway to take in So Ca though


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Any where in North Florida you will probably have a dog show within 6 hours driving just about every weekend going north to Georgia & South Carolina, west toward Alabama, and of course south in Florida. Lots of shows.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan~ Maybe this face will help you decide


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Jan~ Maybe this face will help you decide


OH LESLIE, THAT'S BELOW THE BELT!!!
I'm giving her kisses on the monitor


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Any where in North Florida you will probably have a dog show within 6 hours driving just about every weekend going north to Georgia & South Carolina, west toward Alabama, and of course south in Florida. Lots of shows.


:Cry: I was kinda thinking more like 2 hours  There are some people that live in places like that and are so lucky!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Jan~ Maybe this face will help you decide


That face could cause me to move!!!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

sweet Tori! 

Jan, we have no SNOW in Dallas! We have ICE!! LOL.. our winters are pretty bitter though. I have yet to see a tornado. 

I can't believe your property taxes are so high. Corpus does have that small town middle of no where feeling.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Born in Los Angeles and lived in So Cal all my life. Never been affected by fires or earthquakes. The weather is perfect here. Houses are cheapER now.
> Have many friends in Florida and the hurricanes are much more frequent than any earthquake. The humidity, LARGE bugs, and alligators would keep me away from Florida but the taxes in CA are high.
> Also, it depends on where in CA.
> Carole


I agree 100%.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jan, I live in Central Florida on the coast. I think Florida has it's benefits, like no state tax and more affordable housing. I would love to live in CA - so beautiful there - but the state taxes and housing costs just wouldn't let us have the same lifestyle we have here. It's a real shocker to think about going from a no tax state like FL or TX to a high rate like CA. We are actually looking at places to move, as my DH hates it here - back to Denver, CO or Austin, TX sounds really nice. I think JAX has alot to do since it's a bigger city, and there's definitely affordable housing there. 
Gina


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> That face could cause me to move!!!!!


That sweet face took us on a couple hour drive when we went to Eukanuba to visit her. She's prettier in person but I'm biased (she's still prettier in person) and she has the perfect mommy for her. :hug:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marb42 said:


> Jan, I live in Central Florida on the coast. I think Florida has it's benefits, like no state tax and more affordable housing. I would love to live in CA - so beautiful there - but the state taxes and housing costs just wouldn't let us have the same lifestyle we have here. It's a real shocker to think about going from a no tax state like FL or TX to a high rate like CA. We are actually looking at places to move, as my DH hates it here - back to Denver, CO or Austin, TX sounds really nice. I think JAX has alot to do since it's a bigger city, and there's definitely affordable housing there.
> Gina


Which coast is more humid Gina? East, west? 
I emailed the people that moved to the base in Ca and asked them where they live and how much the houses are. Some live out in the desert and take a train and the housing is sort of affordable. Others live in town by the water and hhhhhholy cow the prices they paid for a home!! 
i never lived that far south in Ca but where I was at was a little warmer and going to the beach even in July you wrap up in blankets at night or light a fire. The sun goes down, the windows come open. In Florida it's like here....either ac or heat but you can have your windows open more than we can. 
I lived in Belmont Shores in Long Beach (right on the water) and had no ac, didn't need it, but my carpets were always damp. 
We went to Eukanuba which is around Christmas time in So Ca in Long Beach and when we drove around it sure brought back a lot of memories and we forgot the beauty there. <sigh>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mimismom said:


> sweet Tori!
> 
> Jan, we have no SNOW in Dallas! We have ICE!! LOL.. our winters are pretty bitter though. I have yet to see a tornado.
> 
> I can't believe your property taxes are so high. Corpus does have that small town middle of no where feeling.


Your tornadoes kept me sitting on a plane on the tarmac. Oh was that fun <not> Oh, and we don't have tornadoes down here according to the town and the weather channel. Try telling that to everyone who has watched them. They finally had to give in and say we had ONE when a professor got yanked out of a brick room while teaching and was killed from it.
LOL that's us....small town middle of nowhere. You described this place to a T but we're tropical (and WINDY and lacking rain big time) and are soooooooo much warmer than you are.
We used to pay a little under 100.00 a year for property tax, then we moved here and they warned us that the property tax was high so we figured maybe 500.00 a year. Boy was the joke on us!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

For me there's no question. I'd choose California in a heartbeat. I can't even breathe in Florida.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

California is expensive compared to Florida. Check the home prices out! Where is your family? If in California, I would stay in California. Florida is flat with short trees....doesn't California have more hills or mountains near by? Other states are close by compared to Florida. 

Decisions?????


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Which coast is more humid Gina? East, west?
> I emailed the people that moved to the base in Ca and asked them where they live and how much the houses are. Some live out in the desert and take a train and the housing is sort of affordable. Others live in town by the water and hhhhhholy cow the prices they paid for a home!!
> i never lived that far south in Ca but where I was at was a little warmer and going to the beach even in July you wrap up in blankets at night or light a fire. The sun goes down, the windows come open. In Florida it's like here....either ac or heat but you can have your windows open more than we can.
> I lived in Belmont Shores in Long Beach (right on the water) and had no ac, didn't need it, but my carpets were always damp.
> We went to Eukanuba which is around Christmas time in So Ca in Long Beach and when we drove around it sure brought back a lot of memories and we forgot the beauty there. <sigh>


Jan, I wish I knew for sure - I think the humidity is similar on both coasts. You will get a slight sea breeze if you stay on the coast as opposed to inland like Orlando. I would pick CA in a heartbeart if I could, though. Maybe you need to take a trip to both places and spend a little time in each.
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> OH LESLIE, THAT'S BELOW THE BELT!!!
> I'm giving her kisses on the monitor


Just trying to help you weigh ALL the pros and cons :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

How would you like property taxes of $1,000 a month? Yours sound downright low to me.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marb42 said:


> Jan, I wish I knew for sure - I think the humidity is similar on both coasts. You will get a slight sea breeze if you stay on the coast as opposed to inland like Orlando. I would pick CA in a heartbeart if I could, though. Maybe you need to take a trip to both places and spend a little time in each.
> Gina


I lived in So Ca for over 35 years, does that count?  I used to fly from Ca to Fl about 5 times a year so have driven all over the state except down by Naples. I'm a whole lot more familiar with Orlando and north of Miami than I am Jax though
My Dad used to live on a strip of land that had one street and water on both sides of it above Miami and I was a Ca girl at the time. In Ca you'd put on sweats to walk the beach at daybreak so when he wanted to go search for shells on the beach, that's what I put on at 5 am. He stood there with a smile watching me put those things on and I wondered about the smile...and why he was in shorts but he pretty much lived in shorts.
I took one step out his door in those sweats and turned around and went inside and put shorts on and understood his smile then 
The water is so warm and I was used to the cold water of the Pacific. Imagine my shock when I walked in the water and felt like taking a bath!
In Ca it would be almost like here....I'd be about as far south as you can go and it would be a heck of a drive to get to a lot of things...but they have more stuff to do than here and more than one grocer chain (can you tell that really yanks my chain?) I wouldn't see my friends or family all the time because of the drive like I used to.
Ca, Fl, Ca, Fl, Ca, Fl
I think my heart is in Fl but don't know if it's in Jax.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Jan,
> 
> How would you like property taxes of $1,000 a month? Yours sound downright low to me.


WHAT??????????? Is that for real, 1000.00 a MONTH? Is this on a million dollar home?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Just trying to help you weigh ALL the pros and cons :biggrin1:


LOL sounds more like emotional blackmail to me


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't visit here in the middle of the summer or you will pick CA for sure! It is supposed to be 101 degrees tomorrow! One of our neighbor's has a house on Amelia Island and a high school friend of mine is also there but year round. A lot of people in our area have condos at Fernandina Beach since it is closer than Jax Beach.

Dale & I are already planning to come visit you if you move to Jax......lol We are being optimistic!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan those taxes are a little less than I pay and that's on an average 2200 square foot home. Average taxes in this area are $10,000/year. One of the houses I have on the market, asking in the 800s has taxes of $18,000. Scary stuff!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> California is expensive compared to Florida. Check the home prices out! Where is your family? If in California, I would stay in California. Florida is flat with short trees....doesn't California have more hills or mountains near by? Other states are close by compared to Florida.
> 
> Decisions?????


Ca has the most beautiful mountains, both north and south Ca. I've tromped through most of them and there is a tranquility that is just amazing up there. It's easy to go from the mountains to the beach in a couple of hours. 
Tx has the hill country that's about 3 hours from me. I drove through there and it also was beautiful but nowhere near as stunning as the mountains in Ca.
I'm in the deep deep V of Texas so I'm right between them. We're on the same latitude as Tampa


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Don't visit here in the middle of the summer or you will pick CA for sure! It is supposed to be 101 degrees tomorrow! One of our neighbor's has a house on Amelia Island and a high school friend of mine is also there but year round. A lot of people in our area have condos at Fernandina Beach since it is closer than Jax Beach.
> 
> Dale & I are already planning to come visit you if you move to Jax......lol We are being optimistic!!


All day long I get heat warnings on my phone. We've had heat indexes of 110 for weeks but it's so windy that it helps cut the heat a bit. I'm always cold so heat feels good and I'm the only woman I know that loves hot flashes  If you need a drink chilled, hold it to my hind end for a minute. I'm always hugging hubby cause he's so warm. And he thinks it's all love (I'm teasing..... sort of) 
How neat that you're going to come visit!!! The welcome mat is out. Now I need to find a place to stick it 
Seriously, I am starting to freak out. We still have some things to do on the house and this is a huge move that I hope we get right
:doh::argue::der::decision:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

You could always consult the magic eight ball!!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Jan.....from all of your posts, I think your heart is in California! Now would be the time to buy with the housing market down!

Okay, so I love California, what can I say?*:angel:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We lived in Houston for 2 years and during that time had a hurricane, an ice storm, record heat wave and bugs that I think I could have put a saddle on and ridden. I wouldn't live there again for anything!!!

I've never been to S. CA but I love San Francisco and the Russian River Valley. Just beautiful.

I say go to Florida. Maybe Dale and Kathie will let me come too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> We lived in Houston for 2 years and during that time had a hurricane, an ice storm, record heat wave and bugs that I think I could have put a saddle on and ridden. I wouldn't live there again for anything!!!
> 
> I've never been to S. CA but I love San Francisco and the Russian River Valley. Just beautiful.
> 
> I say go to Florida. Maybe Dale and Kathie will let me come too.


Our weather is totally different from Houston's. They're more like Dallas.
We do have cockroaches that you could put a saddle on though
I talked to a realtor today for quite some time and she kept mentioning places I never heard of. If you live south of this river, or if you live north of whatever.....or if you live east of whatever. I was more confused after talking to her! Then she sent me a picture of a shack that she has for sale...she claims it's a nice house. Looks like an old garage at best to me. I think I'll stick to realtor.com or just fly there and look around.
Then I was getting the house ready for the doggie sitter, getting stuff set aside for the vacation, and getting things done in the house to sell it...and melted down big time. 
Then tonite just for kicks hubby opened the box Sleep Number sent us to replace that dinky egg crate foam. Gee, they replace the dinky egg crate foam with more dinky egg crate foam unless that stuff plans to expand big time.
Jump in the car and come with them! Bring comic relief please. <sigh>
I think Jax won this round.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My goofy dogs are my comic relief! Just said to DH last night as we were putting them in their beds how much they make me laugh every day!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I think Jax won this round.


Goodness, our vacation options back east just keep increasing. First, it's South Carolina, now we get to add Florida! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in Florida too. The humidity stinks but there is no state income tax and property taxes are not bad if you can homestead. You will get a ton of house for your money. I hear people are leaving CA in droves. Jax is a big city although I'm sure the traffic won't be nearly as bad as it is CA. Also we have less natural disasters. I say go with what your gut is telling you to do.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jan, I surely have rock and rolled with many earthquakes but none have ever affected me personally. But, truly, how many really damaging earthquakes happen?
I used to live in Belmont Shores too. You're right, no air-conditioner for us either. Long Beach State is my alma mater! Then we lived there when we were first married.
It is a little more humid here than it was long ago but NOTHING like Florida or most of the east coast for that matter. Or Texas, lol. 
Since your heart is in Florida your pocketbook will be happier there too. But, the weather is soooo nice here!!
Carole
Our son was based in Corpus Christi for awhile and we visited. I agree, there's nothing there!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I looked at 20 some odd houses that the realtor sent me. Oh boy am I having culture shock looking at them! I'm going on vacation and going to forget all about this stuff I hope. I'm so overwhelmed I cried and would probably do better if I cried more just to get it all out. I just remembered that I have a meditation CD. I think I'm going to put it in....and take it with me on vacation :tea:


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

"Arrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhh what to do"
Start by embracing your good fortune...promotions are few and far between these days.
And in my humble opinion...slam dunk...CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

marb42 said:


> Jan, I live in Central Florida on the coast. I think Florida has it's benefits, like no state tax and more affordable housing. I would love to live in CA - so beautiful there - but the state taxes and housing costs just wouldn't let us have the same lifestyle we have here. It's a real shocker to think about going from a no tax state like FL or TX to a high rate like CA. We are actually looking at places to move, as my DH hates it here - back to Denver, CO or Austin, TX sounds really nice. I think JAX has alot to do since it's a bigger city, and there's definitely affordable housing there.
> Gina


Gina,
East coast or West? I'm on the east coast.

There are many good things about Florida. Besides low taxes we have museums, art galleries, theme parks, theatre both professional and amatuer. Jax should have a pretty good seabreeze. There are dog shows galore here, most of the state gets busier during the winter months with lots of festivals and things going on. As for the humidity it is called air conditioning. We have it on during the summer months.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> Which coast is more humid Gina? East, west?
> I emailed the people that moved to the base in Ca and asked them where they live and how much the houses are. Some live out in the desert and take a train and the housing is sort of affordable. Others live in town by the water and hhhhhholy cow the prices they paid for a home!!
> i never lived that far south in Ca but where I was at was a little warmer and going to the beach even in July you wrap up in blankets at night or light a fire. The sun goes down, the windows come open. In Florida it's like here....either ac or heat but you can have your windows open more than we can.
> I lived in Belmont Shores in Long Beach (right on the water) and had no ac, didn't need it, but my carpets were always damp.
> We went to Eukanuba which is around Christmas time in So Ca in Long Beach and when we drove around it sure brought back a lot of memories and we forgot the beauty there. <sigh>


Center of the state is most humid. Pick one coast or the other.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Jan those taxes are a little less than I pay and that's on an average 2200 square foot home. Average taxes in this area are $10,000/year. One of the houses I have on the market, asking in the 800s has taxes of $18,000. Scary stuff!


Gosh that is scary. My home is about 2400 square ft under air. I think my taxes this last year were about $2000. Yes that is for the year. In Florida if you homestead your house you get a heck of break.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> I looked at 20 some odd houses that the realtor sent me. Oh boy am I having culture shock looking at them! I'm going on vacation and going to forget all about this stuff I hope. I'm so overwhelmed I cried and would probably do better if I cried more just to get it all out. I just remembered that I have a meditation CD. I think I'm going to put it in....and take it with me on vacation :tea:


Aw Jan, maybe flipping a coin is the way to pick. IF you have family you would like to be closer to then maybe that is how you pick. OR throw a dart at the map.


----------

